# RubyTuesday has arrived!!  :D



## RubyTuesday (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so so so chuffed to have found this site!!

Have had a love for make up since I was a wee dot!!  And this obsession has never waivered!!

Am looking fwd to learning so much from all the other make up enthusiasts on this site!!  Never too young to learn and never too old to start!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And now begins the journey...

Look fwd to meeting and getting to know you all!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## florabundance (Aug 31, 2008)

hiii


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome Ruby!  You're in for a treat. ;-)


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  I hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra, ruby!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)




----------

